# We're gonna foster!!



## brownlieB

Hi 

we've applied to be a foster mummy and daddy, we have a LO of 10 months old she'll be 16months by the time the process is all finalised.

Anyone out there have any advice? we've asked for children aged 1yr to 5yrs as it's similar to my childs age and i have friends with children in that age range.

My husband and I do plan on having more of our own too, will that affect anything? 

After we have more experience we will consider older children, as I bet theres so many older children lost in the system as people want young one without too many problems don't they? Or am I wrong?

One excited yet nervous foster mummy to be!


----------



## Cassie.

Congratulations! 
I don't think having more children of your own will affect anything, I've known three families to foster, two of them had two children and one had four children so it doesn't seem to make a difference. 
:)


----------

